# Any way to fix a seized pump impeller



## Stickleback (11 Jun 2017)

Hi Guys

Not posted for a while. I had to leave my last tank unattended for a while and the external water pumps ran dry. The impeller is completely seized up. I was just wondering if there is anyway this can be recovered. It's one Eheim and one Tunze pump. Would be annoying to have to throw away, and costly to replace.

Any help greatly appreciated.

S


----------



## KipperSarnie (11 Jun 2017)

I would assume that the impeller has ceramic bushes (Bearings) so not so sure this will help but perhaps worth a try.
Warm the housing with hot water & cool the impeller with ice as one expands & the other contracts it may just give you some clearance.
Trouble is ceramic bearings are used because of their lack of expansion under heat.
Saying that I wonder if you haven't got burnt debris seizing it up?  Perhaps it might be worth a try to soak them for a couple of days.


----------



## KipperSarnie (14 Jun 2017)

Any News??


----------



## Stickleback (17 Jun 2017)

Hi. Yeah I did try soaking it for a long time, but the impeller is just totally stuck. I am away at the moment, but will try the heating and ice thing, but I think it ran dry and was left on for a considerable amount of time so basically welded itself in place. I will try some WD40 maybe. I have pretty much accepted I will have to get a new one. Thanks for helping.


----------



## KipperSarnie (17 Jun 2017)

If all fails you could drill out the centre of the impeller, might need masonry drills, get bigger each time & it should then come out. 
A new impeller is cheaper than replacing the lot!


----------



## ian_m (17 Jun 2017)

Unfortunately I suspect they are a bin job.

What happens when these type impellor pumps run dry, is they lose cooling water and the plastic melts seizing the rotor. Thus unrepairable.

I assume you are using a sump ? So put a float valve in to cut the pump if the level falls too low ?


----------

